
Overcoming Imposter Syndrome - washclothjr
https://www.bakadesuyo.com/2020/01/overcome-impostor-syndrome/
======
g82918
In general in WebDev and general software development there are lots of talks
like these about how you should identify and overcome imposter syndrome. For
some that is useful. For others, there was a fellow earlier who tried
converting long(64 bit on Linux and 32 bit on Windows in C) to double and
back. A double can loselessly hold a long smaller than 2^53 and a few other
long's sparsely. One of the longs a double can hold is -2^63 which if he knew
about doubles would not have surprised him. Meanwhile 2^63-1(the maximum value
for a long in 2's complement when it is a 64 bit value) was not a double. My
point being, be humble.

